# Midi to keyboard shortcuts? - Solved



## 3DC (Dec 5, 2021)

I am drowning in keyboard shortcuts from 2D, 3D, video editing all the way to DAW software so any idea or suggestion how to manage them for different apps on windows 11 is more then welcome. 

Anyone using midi controller to map keyboard shortcuts?


----------



## Paulogic (Dec 6, 2021)

Stream Deck, maybe also good for you?

I like it and not only me, several members here are happy users.


----------



## Paulogic (Dec 6, 2021)

Yep it is and I also use it for other programs/apps too. Like graphics editing, office stuff...


----------



## milford59 (Dec 9, 2021)

Streamdeck is the dog’s bollox.

Translation for those unfamiliar with the terminology: “Dog’s bollox” = very impressive, very useful, unsurpassed….” Occasionally abbreviated to simply… “the bollox”…..


----------



## BlackCoyote (Dec 10, 2021)

I've developed https://coyotemidi.com specifically for this purpose. I wanted to recreate the streamdeck functionality with the many unused controls on all my midi controllers so that I didn't have to buy some new expensive piece of hardware.

We're still in beta so some bugs and awkward designs are to be expected, but I believe it is already pretty solid. I hope you might give it a try!


----------



## jcrosby (Dec 11, 2021)

If you happen to have an ipad lying around metagrid can control any application. There are no limits to the number of buttons, shortcuts, etc you can make. And it detects whatever program you have open on your machine and switches to that program's 'grid' automatically. It's basically like a streamdeck on a lethal does of steroids. Version 2 should be dropping this month which will add MIDI sliders, custom icons, and a UI that's a lot easier on the eyes.

Pricy, and/or useless if you don't have an ipad. If you do though the app is only $30 and is the best thing since the dog put his bollox on a loaf of sliced bread.


----------



## Jrides (Dec 26, 2021)

jcrosby said:


> If you happen to have an ipad lying around metagrid can control any application. There are no limits to the number of buttons, shortcuts, etc you can make. And it detects whatever program you have open on your machine and switches to that program's 'grid' automatically. It's basically like a streamdeck on a lethal does of steroids. Version 2 should be dropping this month which will add MIDI sliders, custom icons, and a UI that's a lot easier on the eyes.
> 
> Pricy, and/or useless if you don't have an ipad. If you do though the app is only $30 and is the best thing since the dog put his bollox on a loaf of sliced bread.


Does this app work with voiceover.. screen reader on the iPad? Basically when you touch a controller or button it should read the name of the item you pressed. Quite a few apps work with it, but some music related ones do not.


----------



## jcrosby (Dec 26, 2021)

Jrides said:


> Does this app work with voiceover.. screen reader on the iPad? Basically when you touch a controller or button it should read the name of the item you pressed. Quite a few apps work with it, but some music related ones do not.


No idea. I literally never use any of the ios voice stuff including SIRI. Maybe post on the forum and see if anyone else knows?


----------



## pinki (Jun 18, 2022)

BlackCoyote said:


> I've developed https://coyotemidi.com specifically for this purpose. I wanted to recreate the streamdeck functionality with the many unused controls on all my midi controllers so that I didn't have to buy some new expensive piece of hardware.
> 
> We're still in beta so some bugs and awkward designs are to be expected, but I believe it is already pretty solid. I hope you might give it a try!


Any chance on Mac?


----------



## BlackCoyote (Jun 18, 2022)

pinki said:


> Any chance on Mac?


I wouldn't expect it any time soon, however it's definitely something we consider worth investing in once business allows for it!


----------

